# 12 Volt starter solenoid for 8N



## bonnibear (Feb 21, 2011)

Where can I buy a 12 Volt starter solenoid for 8N Ford Tractor?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Have a look at ebay item 350495054369


----------



## bonnibear (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

You can pick up a solenoid at any parts store.........Auto Zone.......NAPA.....


----------

